# Hey, they're mousies!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I forgot yesterday to post pix of my mutt mousie litter. I bought two better than average pet does from Petco some time ago and then I bred them to Berg, my snakebait boy. They threw their litters some time ago, and here they are fully furred.





The moms are both marked agoutis, the dad an albino. I love a mystery, and this one is on it's way to being solved!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

They look very fat and healthy!  What are the grey babies, I wonder?


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I love the brown babies!!!! I see two different shades. Can anyone tell me what they are? More specifally the lighter shade. I believe the darker shade of brown is agouti and mentioned above the mothers have that color. I cant decide which shade of brown I like more!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, what a lovely litter-baby meece make me go all goey inside! :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, all!

Yeah, I'm wondering what those grey ones are; I'm tempted to say diluted blue...but with mutts, you never really know until several generations have come. I can say with some certainty that neither of these girls carries albino.

The brown ones are all agouti. Agouti sounds so simple, but in practice comes in such a wide number of shades.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I wish you could just toss me a brownie because I love that color but you arent close enough


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd say they were extreme dilute agouti (A/* ce/ce)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Never would have thought of that! Didn't know agouti diluted like that. Thanks! though, with 'bino boy Berg as sire, they'd have to be c^e c.

It's not a very attractive hue, though. Not something I'll want to propagate any further. The agouti, on the other hand, I'm happy to have and improve.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They are so cute!! And loving the little agouti bubs :love1


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd say the light bubs are probably c^e/c


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, that's probably right.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

> I'd say the light bubs are probably c^e/c





> Yes, that's probably right.


Haha! Thank you two, I believe you just solved a mystery for me. A quick test breeding will see if my own mystery mice are this! *happy to have a reasonable idea of what these greyish agouti mice are...*


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

New pix of my 'generic' mousies:


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Precious little pinkies you've got there.  Just good enough to steal away.... :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## meece (Jan 27, 2011)

aww lovely babies


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

aww looks like the one on the top is hugging the one under him cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Petsy(pet store), one of the little agoutis seen at the front of this thread, and Hissself (snake food mousie), one of the little lilac agoutis in the same pic, were paired a few weeks ago and last night I removed Rod to a solo tank. They are now parents of about eight or nine dark looking noisy eekers.

I decided after the accident to get them just to have some plain, old, generic, mousey mousies. Sort of a statement, I guess, or a thumb in the nose to show mousie snobbery. (If the shoe doesn't fit, please don't try to wear it!)

Then I decided to see how many generations it would take to improve on the types. I got two pied agouti does from Petco, and two albino mousies from a reptile store. They were all nice sized meeces compared to what you'd find in most pet stores most of the time. The litters were all ticked, about half agouti and half what I guess is lilac agouti. I didn't care for the color at first, but once they were grown up I liked it better. I haven't taken a good look yet to see if I have a couple of albinos in the mix. this is a first litter, so I'll keep my fingies out of the nest for a day or too.

Petsy had a nice snack of bread and milk right ater I found her with her babies. I'll have pix in a day or two. I'm inordinately pleased by this turn of events.

So, hey, they're more mousies!!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

YAY! more babies! I just love babies


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love plain mousey agoutis, especially, when they're little....not that I don't like a nice strong tail and pretty ears, they are just not necessary to my personal enjoyment. I have four half wild girlie gooties too. One of them amzes me by actually taking treats from my hand, something I don't take for granted in half wilds.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the little pied ones!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!  I got a good look at them last night, and it looks like there are at least a few that are pink eyed, and are probably albino, as granddad was a snake store feeder bin albino. He was a great big galoot with pretty decent ears and tail, considering his origins. A true jumbo white, his sister was the same. They were just barely old enough to have their eyes open; I really dislike seeing tiny mousies packed together in a small tray like they were...heartbreaking to think of them being fed live to some reptile...I don't object to meeces being used for feeders, but I consider it wrong to raise live mousies and feed them to snakes.

Anyway, I'm happy to have the new babies. Mousie babies are always a good remedy for the blues, for me at least. They can lift my spirits in almost any situation.

I'll have pix one day soon, sometimes I just don't see the point in pix of pinkies. At five days, when the colors start showing, then I want pix to post for sure!


----------

